
Is up for iot devices - sckn
http://is-up.xyz
======
herbst
First request was Error 500. Then it worked nice!

Any rules for using? Description is a little bare bone right now ;)

~~~
sckn
hi, thank you. I see one 500 response. Could you try again :)

no rules, [http://google.com:80](http://google.com:80) google.com bla bla

~~~
herbst
Couldnt reproduce it, so yeah it was just this one time.

Nice to hear that, bookmarked.

